# Freemason Bling?



## Browncoat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am a newly raised Master Mason, and I wanted to turn some pens for a few of my Brothers who have helped me along the way. Honestly, I figured it would be easy to find Freemason clips/nibs/blanks/whatever, but I've only ever stumbled across two things:

1) A clip that comes in gold or silver. I wasn't impressed with the quality and they seemed expensive for what they were.

2) An inlay kit. Given my meager experience level, I'm not so sure this is something I want to tackle yet.​
I'm looking for the traditional square and compasses logo, or anything Freemason-related. I've found a few skulls that would look cool, but would like to avoid that if possible.

Have any of you made Freemason-themed pens? Any ideas/suggestions/photos?


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 10, 2015)

An inlay kit is easier than u think. You can use sandpaper if a skew scares you. Have you checked HUT. They carry a lot of different clips

Dave


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2015)

Have a look at some of these:

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Eye of Horus Pen Blank

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Masonic Rotocrylic II

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Masonic Blank - Curly Maple Version

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Scales of Justice

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Templar Cross Rotacrylic

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Ankh - The Key of Life

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Crusader Cross Blank - Purple & Gold Two Piece

Turning these Alumilite blanks is a pleasure.


----------



## KenV (Aug 10, 2015)

The masonic rotocrylic and the laser cut kits are all within the range of success.

There are also options to laser engrave pen barrels with appropriate symbols and messages.  PM me if you wish --

Welcome from a past master


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 10, 2015)

Decals are another way to go.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 10, 2015)

Super Dave said:


> An inlay kit is easier than u think. You can use sandpaper if a skew scares you. Have you checked HUT. They carry a lot of different clips



Thanks for the reply! Yes, I've checked there and nothing came up when I did a search.




magpens said:


> Have a look at some of these:



I like a couple of those...but I have a question: Do you just turn those blanks like normal and the logo is revealed when it's turned down far enough?

Please pardon the newbness!


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2015)

> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at some of these:
> ...


No problem.  Wouldn't expect you to know until you are familiar with them 

The "logo" is cast right into the blank.  They are made by a clever guy called Jeff Powell, who is called workingforwood on IAP.  As I understand it, he casts the blank in Alumilite resin using whatever mixture of colors he decides.  He then cuts the "logo" into the blank using a laser, I believe.
Finally, he recasts to fill in the "logo"-shaped hole that has been cut out.  So when you get the blank, you can see the "logo" .... sometimes a bit hazy on the surface due to the recasting process.  And then when you turn off a small amount of material, you can clearly see the "logo".  As  you turn the blank to the size you want, the "logo" gradually shrinks in diameter, but not in length, so there is slight distortion.  Therefore, you don't want to turn these for pens smaller in diameter than a 1/2 inch or so.

The way these are marketed ... you actually get two blanks, one with the "logo" in it, and one blank without ... both blanks have the same general background coloration.  So I think the intention is for them to be used for 2-barrel pens (ie. top and bottom, like the Jr Gent II).  But I like to use the "logo" blank on a single barrel pen (like the PSI Vertex Click pen), and that leaves me with a nicely colored matching blank with which to make a second, "no-logo" pen.

Of course, getting the 2 blanks puts the price up ($22 for the pair).

Alumilite is extremely nice to turn; the blanks are round and are partially drilled with a 3/8" axial hole.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 12, 2015)

I have recently tackled the inlay blanks with the same fear you spoke of as my reason for the delay. The first I did was the 19 piece FIRE / RESCUE which I considered to be rather ambitious, but in for a penny, in for a pound. As stated before it was easier that I hoped it would be and in showing it around I got requests for more and others to the point that inlays are all I can seem to get done now. There are several Mason ones but I find the black barrel with yellow logo to be the nicest looking one to me. Dive in and test the water. I think you might find it to be just right.


----------



## cmccarter (Sep 12, 2015)

Clips for a Euro/designer pen are also available form a guy in Hawaii forget the company name. he also has many military style clips


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Sep 12, 2015)

*freemason logo*

I have made this one few months ago. Decal logo in ash covered by many layers of ca glue


----------



## KenV (Sep 12, 2015)

Henrique Sampaio said:


> I have made this one few months ago. Decal logo in ash covered by many layers of ca glue




Nicely done -- in good taste!!!


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 12, 2015)

Welcome Brother there is kits out there that. Are not very hard.


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 15, 2015)

I just got in the Mason inlay kit from Wood-N-Whimsies. I have enough experience with inlays to tell this one is going to be easy. It has a deep blue background and the square and compass are yellow so it really pops. It has the G also. I showed a picture of it to a Mason and it immediately sold. Now I just have to make it.


----------



## Kragax (Sep 15, 2015)

Henrique Sampaio said:


> I have made this one few months ago. Decal logo in ash covered by many layers of ca glue



I like the pen kit there. What is it?


----------



## J Michael (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with Sabaharr - I like the black barrel the best. This one comes from Lazerlinez but you might be able to find it in your local Woodcraft (that's where my son got this one) since they carry some of the Lazerlinez inlay kits. And, my second choice would be the blue barrel one from Wood-N-Whimsies - haven't done one of those yet but it sure looks good. 

One thing to watch out for on the one from Lazerlinez is the scroll work on the upper legs of the compasses can break if you're not really careful. I think it is a little safer to mix up a dab of epoxy with a drop of black acrylic paint and fill in the scroll work using a toothpick after you glue in the tube before you try to sand it. But, maybe I'm just a klutz with delicate things like that and nobody else would have a problem if they didn't do that. :redface:

This is a poor picture of the one my son made me for my birthday last year.


----------



## KenV (Sep 15, 2015)

I made a bunch of the Laserlinz masonic pens for my year in the East.  A pen for each of the officers.   The trick was that you need to break and reglue the Blue to get the Gold G to seat.   Black epoxy worked well to "top dress" the blank before turning.   Also used a magic marker to color the tube -- just in case.  

Nice pen with the stainless steel pens from Constant -- but get it right the first time because they do not come apart.


----------



## Pjohnson (Sep 19, 2015)

*DD*

I made this one for the DD that raised my son. 
He raise me 5yrs ago and my son last spring.

That is his DD Jewel and GL colors. Sorry it is not a great pic.


----------



## magpens (Sep 19, 2015)

Kragax said:


> Henrique Sampaio said:
> 
> 
> > I have made this one few months ago. Decal logo in ash covered by many layers of ca glue
> ...




That's an Ultra Cigar


----------

